# Those were the days.....



## Vigilante (Mar 28, 2016)

Probably OLDER than anyone on USMB!







New York circa 1905. "Fifth Avenue at 57th Street, looking toward Vanderbilt House, Plaza Hotel and entrance to Central Park." 8x10 inch dry plate glass negative, Detroit Publishing Company.

Today, the same location....


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kosh (Mar 28, 2016)




----------

